# introducing the 4 newest member of my house



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

they have been keeping me very busy
they are 12 days old in these pictures,
Purebred Havanese Puppies, 
Not For Sale














































Thanks for looking


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

<3 Awwwww!! Keep posting pics as these guys grow, way too cute!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

they look so young! boy, are you going to busy for the next few years


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh wow...
My wife wants one of these real bad 

Congrats!!

More pix and keep us updated please.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

awww congrats! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

Pups will be 3 weeks old on Friday hopefully new pics then


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute little guys.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

haha cute little puppies, keep us updated with new pictures as they grow!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*So why are you not selling them? Are you keeping them all or is there another reason? Just curious.*


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd say she's going to keep and select for show dogs .
Very cute.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

those r so awesome heather!congrats. how did mom make out?


----------

